# blackberry: can't open links



## bparker (Nov 11, 2004)

I send out a news report every day containing links to certain articals on the web, one of my coworkers uses a blackberry but he cannot open the links to the articals. Any ideas around this?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is he copying and pasting the link into the browser?


----------

